# Loki is a sled poodle!



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Pulling some weight is a wonderful training for back muscles and because Loki is an agility dog, he needs a lot of training


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Zmyjka*: Your poodles take my breath away--no matter what they're doing. VERY impressive how athletic and strong Loki is! He is _magnificent _in action!! He looks like he has super powers, and we _know _he can fly!:wink:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Fantastic shots as usual I see! How much weight is he pulling on that line? He certainly looks like he's having a great time!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

gosh, i would love to see your dogs in action- in person! they're awesome!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Fantastic shots as usual I see! How much weight is he pulling on that line? He certainly looks like he's having a great time!


2,5 kg - it's about 5.5 lbs I think. He weighs about 15 lbs, so it's one third of his weight.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! I love to see the poodle smiles... Wonderful pictures!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so impressed. He looks very happy in his "work"!!!!!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wonderful Pictures and Beautiful Poodles! Looks like they are having a great time!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Loki has great form! Maybe a weight pulling title is in his future!

Just be careful that he does not pull too much weight using that harness, you want to make sure that the weight is evenly distributed over his back and that he is not pulling the most with his neck and shoulders.

FinneganStdPoodle - YouTube

Finnegan was pulling 795 lbs in this video and try though he did, he fell short of reaching his NWDA weight pulling title by a mere 2 steps! This title requires the dog to pull 12 times it's weight to earn the title! Maybe next year!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Always such beautiful photography from you!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

cavon said:


> Loki has great form! Maybe a weight pulling title is in his future!
> 
> Just be careful that he does not pull too much weight using that harness, you want to make sure that the weight is evenly distributed over his back and that he is not pulling the most with his neck and shoulders.
> 
> ...


Thread Hijack!

OMG! I was sitting with my mouth wide open in awe! WOW! I am impressed! 

Back to Loki!

Great Job Loki! Looks like fun! I want to sled with Angel, but we have so many hills with steep grades, I don't know where we could that is close!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

cavon said:


> Loki has great form! Maybe a weight pulling title is in his future!
> 
> Just be careful that he does not pull too much weight using that harness, you want to make sure that the weight is evenly distributed over his back and that he is not pulling the most with his neck and shoulders.
> 
> Finnegan was pulling 795 lbs in this video and try though he did, he fell short of reaching his NWDA weight pulling title by a mere 2 steps! This title requires the dog to pull 12 times it's weight to earn the title! Maybe next year!


Our way is not weightpulling, but bikejoring and canicross  So Loki is pulling not so big weights  Maximum 1/3 of his weight, but faster and for a long time. And also harness for these disciplines are different. We use this one:
Line harness / Harnesses / Our products / Non-Stop Dogwear - Non-Stop Dogwear

But Finnegan is realy brave boy!


----------

